# Side by side comparison



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Wild hog on the right. Store bought spare ribs on the left. Collard greens because you have to.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, which one tasted better? Looks great!


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

etrade92 said:


> Well, which one tasted better? Looks great!


Yes, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Crazy Old Phil said:


> Yes, inquiring minds want to know!



What they said!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The hog was earthy and delicious. It could have done with a little more time in the oven (my smoker floated away in the great flood of 2014). 

Of course, the store bought spare ribs were buttery and delicious. 

As far as better, if I was camping by the river with a fire going, I'd pick the wild hog all day long. 
If I was having a party at the house, I'd go with store bought. That earthy flavor ain't for everybody. 
It wasn't gamey, just an unadulterated natural flavor.


----------

